# Life just got easier!



## Terb (Jun 6, 2012)

New tools I purchased last week. Thanks to PZ!!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

that cart looks nice


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ferrule cutter will pay for itself the first use. Be prepared to ream out the stub outs. Also if the last stops were installed by a gorilla on type M copper you may be resorting to other methods if the pipe is crimped.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I want that cart...for installing waterheaters!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Terb said:


> New tools I purchased last week. Thanks to PZ!!


So it works?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone have a brand or name of this cart?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

How would that cart be useful in plumbing? It looks like a motorcycle lift.:jester:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> How would that cart be useful in plumbing? It looks like a motorcycle lift.:jester:


See post #4.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've done a lot of water heaters and the only time something like that might be useful is when there is a 75 gallon in a mech room that is in a garage 4' off the floor. But I still don't think I'd lug that heavy lift out just to do that. An extra helper would seem easier.


----------

